# The 2011 Wood Expo at the New England Home Show--Big Opportunity for YOU to show your best stuff



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

The "WoodExpo" at the New England Home Show is the brain child of Thomas J MacDonald. What started as a single booth in 2009, then a furniture gathering in 2010, has grown into the 2011 WoodExpo. The 2011 WoodExpo will play a bigger role in the New England Home Show with a juried show featuring finely crafted furniture.

The goal of the 2011 WoodExpo is to reconnect the craftsman and furniture buyer while educating the buying public to the qualities of finely crafted Furniture. Being part of the New England Home Show is an opportunity to leverage fine woodworking. Exhibitor traffic is expected to be over 50,000. WoodExpo exhibitors are exposed to an audience looking specifically to buy for an interior space. This is an unprecedented opportunity for exhibitors to sell their talent in furniture design and the craft of fine woodworking. There is NO FEE required to exhibit.

How can you get the opportunity to display your fine woodworking skills to 50,000 potential customers? Simply submit your entry in either the OPEN or the SEED category of the 2011 WoodExpo Contest. Follow the link provided below for more details about the show and the contest. If you are interested, submit an entry form. Good Luck!

WoodExpo Link: http://woodexpo.us/
WoodExpo Call For Entries Link: http://woodexpo.us/contest-details/


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting, I'd like to attend one of these some day.


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes.. this will be a great time.. and for full disclosure I'm one of the folks organizing this WoodExpo gathering and this is a great opportunity for all woodworkers and to learn from some true master woodworkers… We are excited to announce that Allan Breed will be attending the show and besides being a speaker he will have a workbench on the floor providing non-stop technique demonstrations for anyone that is interested to watch.

Spread the word and lets take this opportunity to try and organize the local LumberJocks around New England to gather and meet up with everyone.


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey, everyone!

Does anyone have anything in the works for the WoodExpo? I've been sketching a bunch of new ideas and trying to settle on a design. Once I choose on one, I'll be posting a full play-by-play.

Eli


----------

